# What does it mean when they chew your clothes?



## photo_grapher_gurl (Feb 27, 2009)

My dog sometimes chews on my clothes, and then entices our Rottweiler to play tug with them. It's annoying, but that's not my question. My question is what does it mean when they only chew your clothes? He's never even bothered with my boyfriend's things, only mine.

He has destroyed my favorite ball cap, a pair of sandals, started at both pairs of my slippers, destroyed one of my socks, and started to destroy a pair of my underwear. He loves to sleep on things that smell like me, so I know it's my scent that he's after, but is it disrespect when he chews on things that smell like me? Or is it, in some way, a sign of affection?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

It means you forgot to pick them up.  Actually I think it has something to do with your scent - not sure why.


----------



## photo_grapher_gurl (Feb 27, 2009)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Actually I think it has something to do with your scent - not sure why.


I know it does, but I just don't know what it means. Respect? Disrespect? Something else completely?


----------



## 2malts4me (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't think it means respect or disrespect. I think they just enjoy the scent of a particular person. 

I found Sophie stuffed down a leg of my pantyhose one day - she looked like a sausage. It was hilarious. She also likes to wear my hubby's boxer shorts. lol


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

photo_grapher_gurl said:


> I know it does, but I just don't know what it means. Respect? Disrespect? Something else completely?


I don't think it means either. Not everything a dog does is out of respect or disrespect (and isnt that a human trait?)

I think in this case it's just a dog enjoying it's sense of smell.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

It means.. Its time to train your dog.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

It's got nothing to do with respect or disrespect. Just a dog enjoying the scent of its owner.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm with them on the scent thing. But I also think it could mean your dog is bored and is looking for ways to entertain him/herself. So it could mean it's time to up the ante with exercise. But I really think it has nothing to do with respect or disrespect.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Also to pick up your clothes...  Remember not to let undesired behaviour rehearse.


----------



## photo_grapher_gurl (Feb 27, 2009)

rosemaryninja said:


> Also to pick up your clothes...  Remember not to let undesired behaviour rehearse.


Oh trust me, I do now! Before we leave, we throw any jackets/shoes in our bedroom and close the door. 


The other day, I saw my boyfriend's socks on the ground in the living room. I thought I'd leave them just to see what would happen. I came back later on that night, and they were moved, but unharmed. So, it's official: It's only MY stuff! lol. 

He started chewing on my slipper last night and Robert caught him and got on him for it. We just never catch him doing it! It's usually when we're gone.


And the boredom thing is no excuse because I bring in all their toys from the backyard before I leave so they can chew on those things and not things he shouldn't be.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

photo_grapher_gurl said:


> Oh trust me, I do now! Before we leave, we throw any jackets/shoes in our bedroom and close the door.
> 
> 
> The other day, I saw my boyfriend's socks on the ground in the living room. I thought I'd leave them just to see what would happen. I came back later on that night, and they were moved, but unharmed. So, it's official: It's only MY stuff! lol.
> ...


Evidently your taste in clothes does not coincide with his taste.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

In addition to his toys you may want to leave him with a stuffed kong or 2. Him chewing on your clothes if it were to continue could be bad as he might choke or get something stuck in his digestive system costing you a lot of moeny and costing him a lot of pain.


----------



## PaintedPretty33 (Mar 4, 2009)

Heh... if you figure this out let me know... Nala does the same thing... though she almost always goes for my underwear or Kevin's dirty shirts. She'll pull clothes out of the dirty clothes basket to chew on them! She doesn't just chew though, she shreds and tears them apart... I woke up the other day to her shredding Kevin's shirt. Caught in the act I got after her for it.

We do need to get ours more toys though... somehow, Sandra always ends up with mine which kind of irritated me because I spent quite a bit of money of some of those toys so that Levi had something sturdy to play with.


----------



## photo_grapher_gurl (Feb 27, 2009)

wvasko said:


> Evidently your taste in clothes does not coincide with his taste.


Or, it does.... a little too much.... lol



His latest thing.... taking my slippers outside. It's starting to really piss me off. :-/


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

1. Try walking the dog for about 30 min. before you leave.
2. Make sure that he can't get access to any clothing chew on, or even the room where they are.
3. As one poster said above, get a kong (or a buster cube) and fill with food. You might even put him in the crate with the Kong.
4. It will be very difficult to use purely positive approaches to get him to stop chewing the clothes, not that he has the habit. It may be possible to find some booby traps at PetsMart to hide with your clothes that will make a loud pop! when he tries to move anything.
5. If you can't trust him, then you have to keep him in the crate when you can't watch him. With plenty of exercise and no access, he will slowly fade his interest in your clothes, although he may never lose interest completely.

- Hank Simon


----------

